# Vittorio Camardese - 2 handed acoustic guitar tapping - 1965



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw this on another forum and thought I'd post it here. Remember, this is from 1965.

[video=youtube;UmTQYquqxSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=UmTQYquqxSY[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> I saw this on another forum and thought I'd post it here. Remember, this is from 1965.
> 
> Looks like someone has to translate....and I guess its me.
> 
> ...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok if that is really from the 60's then I am blown away by that...I wonder if van Halen or michael hedgesn(rip) ever saw that because that guy was clearly way ahead of his time if that is really from the 60's...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Nicely done. He even had the 'body bop' happening too.

How's this one for 'dueling banjos'.

[video=youtube;b0eknUtEMWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0eknUtEMWw[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yup, there's a lot of music outside of mainstream tastes, all of it worth investigating, and bless the folks who want to bring it to the world...Please pardon the lack of paragraghs, my enter key still doesn't work here...As an aside...Every so often the discussion about various techniques happens on forums. It amazes me that folks sometimes think that VH invented tapping, or B.B. King invented vibrato, or bending was started by bluesmen from the deep south. Stringed instruments have been played for thousands of years in scores of cultures and folks have independently discovered different ways to articulate notes the entire time. I've seen children discover such things, just as I did, on their own very regularly. The posted videos are cool, that's for sure, but so was Roy Smeck and many others....Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Yup, there's a lot of music outside of mainstream tastes, all of it worth investigating, and bless the folks who want to bring it to the world...Please pardon the lack of paragraghs, my enter key still doesn't work here...As an aside...Every so often the discussion about various techniques happens on forums. It amazes me that folks sometimes think that VH invented tapping, or B.B. King invented vibrato, or bending was started by bluesmen from the deep south. Stringed instruments have been played for thousands of years in scores of cultures and folks have independently discovered different ways to articulate notes the entire time. I've seen children discover such things, just as I did, on their own very regularly. The posted videos are cool, that's for sure, but so was Roy Smeck and many others....Peace, Mooh.


Yeah, I was originally going to mention something along the lines of "this was years before Eddie Van Halen" in the original post but I didn't want any fans getting mad at me for that but it's true. Also, if I recall correctly, a few months back somebody posted a link to a video that was taken at Fender back in the late fifties or early sixties I believe and there's an electric guitarist also doing two handed tapping.


----------

